
Rising Seas Turn Coastal Houses into a Gamble - jgalt212
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/24/science/global-warming-coastal-real-estate.html
======
jgalt212
I said this earlier (mostly because I see the questions before they are
asked):

> Global warming, which he doesn't plan to do much about, will be a great
> threat to coastal real estate (also controlled by the global wealthy).

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13036485](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13036485)

